# Microsoft office



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have windows 8 and its been working properly for a month or two and I just need Microsoft PowerPoint but for some reason anything I try it won't install it just says error rolling back 2/3 the way thru or sometimes it says windows error and program crash


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Which version of Office are you trying to install?


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Microsoft office 2010 the entire package


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Did you have any other versions of Office installed? Do you still have the original installer media?

I have installed Office 2010 Pro Plus with no issues myself. I know that version is fully compatible.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

No I diddnt I haven't needed it until this week and no


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

You will need the installer. No way around that at this point.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello M107A1,

Are you using the installation media?


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am using a installer. When I install it it won't complete and it will roll back the process


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

This may give some ideas as to what'shappening...
we need to see a full copy of the report produced by the MGADiag tool 
(download and save to desktop - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012 )
Once saved, run the tool. 
Click on the Continue button, which will produce the report.
To copy the report to your response, click on the Copy button in the tool (ignore any error messages at this point), and then paste (using either r-click/Paste, or Ctrl+V ) into your response.
- **in your own thread**, please

Please also state the Version and Edition of Windows quoted on your COA sticker (if you have one) on the case of your machine (or inside the battery compartment), but do NOT quote the Key on the sticker!
How to Tell


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Status: Validation unsupported OS
Validation Code: 6
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J
Windows Product Key Hash: C4RxAkFYklf0O650T0ibm0kpK2U=
Windows Product ID: 00127-83400-00003-AA689
Windows Product ID Type: 0
Windows License Type: Unknown
Windows OS version: 6.2.8250.2.00010100.0.0.074
ID: {3590382F-F860-4906-95D2-2E6407D3B282}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 8 Consumer Preview
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 8250.winmain_win8beta_se.120330-1316
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 111 Unsupported OS
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->
File Mismatch: C:\WINDOWS\system32\licdll.dll[Hr = 0x80070002]
File Mismatch: C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.bin[Hr = 0x80070002]
File Mismatch: C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.dat[Hr = 0x80070002]
File Mismatch: C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.sig[Hr = 0x80070002]

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{3590382F-F860-4906-95D2-2E6407D3B282}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.2.8250.2.00010100.0.0.074</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-BKG7J</PKey><PID>00127-83400-00003-AA689</PID><PIDType>0</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-3895639428-3569996174-1290218555</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>To Be Filled By O.E.M.</Manufacturer><Model>To Be Filled By O.E.M.</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>080015 </Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20090105000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>33BA3607018400F2</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Central America Standard Time(GMT-06:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>111</Result><Products/><Applications><App Id="00" Version="10" Result="6684672"/><App Id="01" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="02" Version="10" Result="80"/><App Id="04" Version="10" Result="31"/><App Id="05" Version="10" Result="72"/><App Id="08" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="09" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="0A" Version="10" Result="3"/><App Id="0B" Version="10" Result="16777216"/><App Id="0C" Version="10" Result="31"/><App Id="0D" Version="10" Result="908624"/><App Id="0E" Version="10" Result="34209854"/><App Id="0F" Version="10" Result="908172"/><App Id="10" Version="10" Result="27"/><App Id="12" Version="10" Result="1501667206"/><App Id="13" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="14" Version="10" Result="908812"/><App Id="15" Version="10" Result="908092"/><App Id="16" Version="10" Result="2005354842"/><App Id="17" Version="10" Result="6836000"/><App Id="18" Version="10" Result="908172"/><App Id="19" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="1A" Version="10" Result="908860"/><App Id="1B" Version="10" Result="908812"/><App Id="1C" Version="10" Result="908828"/><App Id="1D" Version="10" Result="908708"/><App Id="1E" Version="10" Result="2005358329"/><App Id="1F" Version="10" Result="908812"/><App Id="20" Version="10" Result="6836000"/><App Id="21" Version="10" Result="909608"/><App Id="22" Version="10" Result="6872320"/><App Id="23" Version="10" Result="2005358418"/><App Id="24" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="26" Version="10" Result="34209854"/><App Id="27" Version="10" Result="908172"/><App Id="29" Version="10" Result="908816"/><App Id="2B" Version="10" Result="34209854"/><App Id="2C" Version="10" Result="908172"/><App Id="2D" Version="10" Result="2005358424"/><App Id="2F" Version="10" Result="908328"/><App Id="30" Version="10" Result="908812"/><App Id="31" Version="10" Result="3801155"/><App Id="32" Version="10" Result="5701724"/><App Id="33" Version="10" Result="5111881"/><App Id="34" Version="10" Result="5177412"/><App Id="35" Version="10" Result="5439575"/><App Id="36" Version="10" Result="7536732"/><App Id="37" Version="10" Result="7536761"/><App Id="38" Version="10" Result="6619252"/><App Id="39" Version="10" Result="3342445"/><App Id="3A" Version="10" Result="6029362"/><App Id="3B" Version="10" Result="4653143"/><App Id="3C" Version="10" Result="5505089"/><App Id="3D" Version="10" Result="7536741"/><App Id="3E" Version="10" Result="3014772"/><App Id="3F" Version="10" Result="6357091"/><App Id="40" Version="10" Result="98"/><App Id="B3" Version="10" Result="6684672"/><App Id="B4" Version="10" Result="6684672"/><App Id="B5" Version="10" Result="6835984"/><App Id="B7" Version="10" Result="-1073741809"/><App Id="B8" Version="10" Result="909608"/><App Id="BA" Version="10" Result="908772"/><App Id="BB" Version="10" Result="2005340621"/><App Id="BC" Version="10" Result="2005340626"/><App Id="BD" Version="10" Result="1501665614"/><App Id="BE" Version="10" Result="909608"/><App Id="BF" Version="10" Result="-1073741809"/><App Id="C1" Version="10" Result="908732"/><App Id="C2" Version="10" Result="908780"/><App Id="C3" Version="10" Result="913100"/><App Id="C4" Version="10" Result="2005949815"/><App Id="C5" Version="10" Result="772465002"/><App Id="C6" Version="10" Result="-2"/><App Id="C7" Version="10" Result="908788"/><App Id="C8" Version="10" Result="1977730958"/><App Id="C9" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="CA" Version="10" Result="-1073741809"/><App Id="CB" Version="10" Result="909536"/><App Id="CC" Version="10" Result="1977914243"/><App Id="CD" Version="10" Result="-1073741809"/><App Id="D0" Version="10" Result="1977791225"/><App Id="D1" Version="10" Result="3145776"/><App Id="D2" Version="10" Result="6835992"/><App Id="D3" Version="10" Result="444"/><App Id="D4" Version="10" Result="1441814"/><App Id="D5" Version="10" Result="6836040"/><App Id="D6" Version="10" Result="6835992"/><App Id="D7" Version="10" Result="60"/><App Id="D8" Version="10" Result="908868"/><App Id="D9" Version="10" Result="2005324142"/><App Id="DA" Version="10" Result="908940"/><App Id="DB" Version="10" Result="983220"/><App Id="DC" Version="10" Result="1447118156"/><App Id="DD" Version="10" Result="1852785417"/><App Id="DE" Version="10" Result="1954047348"/><App Id="DF" Version="10" Result="2573"/><App Id="E0" Version="10" Result="917504"/><App Id="E1" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="E3" Version="10" Result="908976"/><App Id="E4" Version="10" Result="2005324656"/><App Id="E5" Version="10" Result="908956"/><App Id="E6" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="E7" Version="10" Result="908976"/><App Id="E8" Version="10" Result="2005324719"/><App Id="E9" Version="10" Result="12956"/><App Id="EA" Version="10" Result="917504"/><App Id="EB" Version="10" Result="-4"/><App Id="EC" Version="10" Result="2005324758"/><App Id="ED" Version="10" Result="985872"/><App Id="EE" Version="10" Result="909056"/><App Id="EF" Version="10" Result="909060"/><App Id="F1" Version="10" Result="2005325760"/><App Id="F2" Version="10" Result="925236"/><App Id="F3" Version="10" Result="1"/><App Id="F5" Version="10" Result="1"/><App Id="F6" Version="10" Result="909000"/><App Id="F7" Version="10" Result="2005324327"/><App Id="F8" Version="10" Result="909248"/><App Id="F9" Version="10" Result="25270810"/><App Id="FA" Version="10" Result="909072"/><App Id="FB" Version="10" Result="925148"/><App Id="FC" Version="10" Result="16777216"/><App Id="FD" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="FE" Version="10" Result="909060"/><App Id="FF" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="00" Version="11" Result="923356"/><App Id="02" Version="11" Result="1952"/><App Id="03" Version="11" Result="2126336000"/><App Id="04" Version="11" Result="909108"/><App Id="05" Version="11" Result="2005325455"/><App Id="06" Version="11" Result="2126372864"/><App Id="07" Version="11" Result="909060"/><App Id="08" Version="11" Result="909056"/><App Id="09" Version="11" Result="909068"/><App Id="0B" Version="11" Result="909348"/><App Id="0C" Version="11" Result="909436"/><App Id="0D" Version="11" Result="3858755"/><App Id="0E" Version="11" Result="1952"/><App Id="0F" Version="11" Result="923356"/><App Id="12" Version="11" Result="-194488364"/><App Id="13" Version="11" Result="1"/><App Id="14" Version="11" Result="24"/><App Id="15" Version="11" Result="3"/><App Id="17" Version="11" Result="2"/><App Id="18" Version="11" Result="3"/><App Id="19" Version="11" Result="2"/><App Id="1B" Version="11" Result="909304"/><App Id="1C" Version="11" Result="2005327729"/><App Id="1D" Version="11" Result="3"/><App Id="1F" Version="11" Result="2"/><App Id="20" Version="11" Result="909248"/><App Id="21" Version="11" Result="909152"/><App Id="22" Version="11" Result="909804"/><App Id="24" Version="11" Result="2005327827"/><App Id="25" Version="11" Result="909348"/><App Id="26" Version="11" Result="64"/><App Id="2F" Version="11" Result="-1073741515"/><App Id="36" Version="11" Result="1978515550"/><App Id="3A" Version="11" Result="1978540343"/><App Id="3D" Version="11" Result="-1073741515"/><App Id="3E" Version="11" Result="6693416"/><App Id="3F" Version="11" Result="6693416"/><App Id="40" Version="11" Result="909312"/><App Id="41" Version="11" Result="2005323540"/><App Id="42" Version="11" Resu

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
N/A, hr = 0x80070424

Windows Activation Technologies-->
N/A

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: OgAAAAEABAABAAEAAQADAAAAAwABAAEA6GEmUXAkVhCWkjbBAHV+U17iEALK4IIysWx2q47TCk9qAQ==

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes, but no SLIC table
Windows marker version: N/A
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: N/A
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
FACP 010509 FACP1414
APIC 010509 APIC1414
HPET 010509 OEMHPET0
MCFG 010509 OEMMCFG 
WDRT 010509 NV-WDRT 
OEMB 010509 OEMB1414
INFO 010509 AMDINFO 
NVHD 010509 NVHDCP 
OEMN NVIDIA NTUNEOEM



Also I do not have a COA my computer were entirely custom and I did not have windows pre installed


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

That's Windows 8 
My fault for skip-reading!


Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (in Start, type 'Command' - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it, and select Run as Administrator)
At the Prompt, type

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

(note the spaces!)
two files will be put on your desktop - 
open the 'report.txt' file in Notepad, and copy/paste the results to your response - you can ignore the repfiles.cab file for the moment, as it's only backup data


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

<DiagReport>
<LicensingData>
<ToolVersion>6.2.8250.0</ToolVersion>
<LicensingStatus>SL_LICENSING_STATUS_LICENSED</LicensingStatus>
<LicensingStatusReason>0x00000000</LicensingStatusReason>
<LocalGenuineState>SL_GEN_STATE_IS_GENUINE</LocalGenuineState>
<LocalGenuineResultP>1</LocalGenuineResultP>
<LastOnlineGenuineResult>0x00000000</LastOnlineGenuineResult>
<GraceTimeMinutes>0</GraceTimeMinutes>
<TotalGraceDays>0</TotalGraceDays>
<ValidityExpiration>2013-01-15T23:59:59Z</ValidityExpiration>
<ActivePartialProductKey>78T-X22TX-BKG7J</ActivePartialProductKey>
<ActiveProductKeyPid2>00127-83400-00003-AA692</ActiveProductKeyPid2>
<OSVersion>6.2.8250.2.00010100.0.0.074</OSVersion>
<ProductName>Windows 8 Consumer Preview</ProductName>
<ProcessorArchitecture>x64</ProcessorArchitecture>
<EditionId>Prerelease</EditionId>
<BuildLab>8250.winmain_win8beta_se.120330-1316</BuildLab>
<TimeZone>Central America Standard Time(GMT-06:00)</TimeZone>
<ActiveSkuId>9d0bb49b-21a1-4354-9981-ec5dd9393961</ActiveSkuId>
<ActiveSkuDescription>Windows(R) Operating System, RETAIL channel</ActiveSkuDescription>
<ProductUniquenessGroups>55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f</ProductUniquenessGroups>
<ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>9ef6e794-01f0-160e-a6fe-72ca834c6d87</ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>
<ActiveProductKeyPidEx>03612-01278-340-000003-00-1033-8250.0000-1582012</ActiveProductKeyPidEx>
<ActiveProductKeyChannel>Retail</ActiveProductKeyChannel>
<ActiveVolumeCustomerPid></ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>
<OfflineInstallationId>396803035637505130850538898405943265483836358134612122227710083</OfflineInstallationId>
<DomainJoined>false</DomainJoined>
<ComputerSid>S-1-5-21-3895639428-3569996174-1290218555</ComputerSid>
<ProductLCID>1033</ProductLCID>
<UserLCID>1033</UserLCID>
<SystemLCID>1033</SystemLCID>
<CodeSigning>SIGNED_INFO_PRS_SIGNED</CodeSigning>
<ServiceAvailable>true</ServiceAvailable>
<OemMarkerVersion></OemMarkerVersion>
<OemId></OemId>
<OemTableId></OemTableId>
<Manufacturer>To Be Filled By O.E.M.</Manufacturer>
<Model>To Be Filled By O.E.M.</Model>
<InstallDate>20120606215647.000000-360</InstallDate>
</LicensingData>
<HealthCheck>
<Result>PASS</Result>
<TamperedItems></TamperedItems>
</HealthCheck>
<GenuineAuthz>
<ServerProps>GenuineId=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f;OemId=;OptionalInfoId=;Pid=QZhkd0TqBOSeV5LJFRVUOxwk9NWk/4CwXJ+dEZBhOws=;SkuId=9d0bb49b-21a1-4354-9981-ec5dd9393961;TimeStampServer=2012-06-07T01:56:48Z;</ServerProps>
</GenuineAuthz>
</DiagReport>


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmm - the MGADiag report is actually more informative, not to mention easier to read, than the built-in one - despite bot being designed for Win8. 
Perhaps a new one will come out soon? (I'm not holding my breath, though!)

You really should update this to at least the Release Preview, which fixed many of the bugs that may be causing your current problems.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

So if I upgrade to the release preview it will fix my Microsoft office problem? Is it free? Do I have to restore?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here Download Windows 8 Release Preview


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There is no guarantee it will fix your issue.

The "preview" versions of Windows still contain bugs that are being worked out. They are "Beta" testing releases and "Preview" releases.

When you do upgrade, keep in mind that you will need to, eventually, upgrade to Retail (RTM). The Release Preview will become invalid shortly after general availability.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

IIRC, the time-bomb goes off on 14 Jan - the day the prices go up in the stores 

I don't know what they are doing about it this time, but they may just set it to switch off every 2 hours for a few weeks, and then get steadily worse.
OTOH, they could just disallow all acess except through Safe Mode on the appointed date. I doubt that they would kill the system, and they certainly won't ruin data.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I diddnt see anything about loosing ur current data but just to make sure will I loose my current data if I upgrade it now?


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

You shouldn't - but as always, back up to external media first. Beta-to-Beta updates are particularly prone to major upgrade problems.


----------

